
Ryzen R1000 SoC offers dual Zen and triple Vega cores with a 12-25W TDP - vanburen
http://linuxgizmos.com/ryzen-r1000-soc-offers-dual-zen-and-triple-vega-cores-with-a-12-25w-tdp/
======
dragontamer
Practically speaking, most people who want this tech probably should just get
an AMD laptop (Ryzen 2500U), or build a AM4 MicroATX PC build.

Your typical Ryzen 5 2400G is quad-core, 3.5 GHz (3.9 Boost) with 8x Vega EUs.
Typical builds would be around 20W to 70W
([https://www.anandtech.com/show/12425/marrying-vega-and-
zen-t...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/12425/marrying-vega-and-zen-the-amd-
ryzen-5-2400g-review/13)). Its hard to beat a standard PC build in cost,
flexibility, and performance.

Ryzen 5 3500U laptops are under $600. Quite bad specs (as any other $600
laptop would be: 720p, Hard Drive, etc. etc), but yes they are available.
[https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6ZP8Z20...](https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6ZP8Z20670)
. The 3500U also is quad-core with 8x Vega EUs.

For those with power and size restrictions, as well as the need for a long-
term embedded solution... this R1000 SoC will fit their bill. Digital signage,
Casino slot machines, etc. etc.

\--------

For those with supercomputing needs, Vega 64 and Radeon VII have 64x Vega
execution units. Even a RX 580 GPU has 36x EUs (just ~$200).

~~~
prolepunk
Thinkpad E485 seems like a nice little machine that satisfies my main
requirement -- any kind of upgradability.

Other than disappointing 720p camera and one USB 2.0 port (why not USB3???),
everything else looks ok:

* 14" 1080p IPS (is an option, which should be checked off)

* Upgradable RAM (Up to 32GB)

* 2.5" bay

* Upgradable NVME (128GB standard option)

* Weight 1.75Kg -- I can deal with that. Ultrabooks are ~1 kg. This seems reasonable.

~~~
dragontamer
I personally would go with an HP or Dell.

The HP Envy x360 Ryzen 2500U laptop I got was $699 for 1080 IPS and... a very,
very, very good service manual.
[http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c06001791](http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c06001791)
(EDIT: linked the wrong laptop a few times... this is the one I got)

HP's and Dell's stuff usually have manuals of this caliber. As such, I usually
buy a cheap HP or Dell and then service some upgrades myself (replace the hard
drive, get an NVMe, upgrade the RAM, etc. etc.)

HP has been pushing "pen" compute, so it has a capacitive touch-screen and
active digitizer, for anyone who likes Microsoft OneNote. Microsoft created
the new universal pen standard, so its now possible to mix-and-match stylus
across different laptops now (at least... any stylus that follows the
universal pen protocol). Its still a relatively new protocol, but I got a
Wacom active-stylus working with my HP laptop, so I'm pretty happy.

\-------

Its more expensive than what I listed, but I'm personally willing to pay a bit
more for slightly better quality than the bottom-tier stuff. The only real
downside to the HP Envy x360 is the terrible 6-bit screen: yeah its IPS but
its got subpar brightness and poor color accuracy. Good enough for my
purposes, but any artist will want to spend on a more accurate color-
calibrated laptop screen.

But yeah, just visit a store (Best Buy, Fry's, Microcenter), pick a Dell or HP
you like the screen / keyboard / touchpad of... double-check online to ensure
that the service manual has all the features you expect (M.2 slot, SATA, etc.
etc.)... and just buy the bog-standard mass-production model there and then.
Order a few parts online (new M.2 SSD) and you'll be set.

~~~
drudru11
Do you run Unix on the HP Envy?

~~~
dragontamer
Nope. Honestly, if I need Linux, I spin up a VM, use Ubuntu (Windows Store),
or ssh into one of my Linux boxes.

A laptop is a "client" system. Windows license came free, so there's no real
$$ problem using Windows from my eyes. And now that Ubuntu on Windows works
well, I got all the SSH / command line tools needed to interact with my
servers quite well.

\--------

I'd bet on Dell for Linux support. Specifically their Ubuntu Linux line of
laptops. They're expensive, but they are high end and seem like they're worth
it to anyone who needs a real Linux environment.

[https://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/555/campaigns/xps-linux-
lap...](https://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/555/campaigns/xps-linux-laptop_us)

I've heard good things about this line, but I've never used it before.
Basically, its a laptop with every device driver optimized to work with Linux
well. You gotta pay up for it, but I've never heard any issues come out of any
user of the Dell Linux line.

~~~
drudru11
Thx - I respect your choice. In my situation, though, my dev env has to be a
non-virtualized Linux OS with good gpu access.

------
snvzz
If AMD can afford to announce this now rather than 1st of May, which is their
50th anniversary, it suggests they have seriously impressive announcements to
make in the anniversary event.

~~~
kllrnohj
Why? This doesn't look like anything new. It's just a cut down, low power
variant of old, existing tech (zen, 14nm, vega - we've all heard this story
for the last 2 years). It's kinda cool, but it's not worthy of an event of any
kind, either.

The article words it really badly for some reason. For example "dual quad-
threaded cores" \- except it isn't, it's dual dual-threaded cores, more
commonly just referred to as 2c/4t. And calling it "triple vega cores" sounds
cooler than the "vega 3" it actually is. Slightly faster than Intel's i3-8145U
from Q3 last year (also 2c/4t), but same basic product & capabilities as those
that have been on the market for years.

Only semi-interesting part is the dual 10gbe. Cost on that would be the
interesting part if this suddenly results in a new lineup of consumer NAS
products with cheap 10gbe options.

~~~
type0
ECC memory support in such a small package is interesting. I I don't have high
hope that we'll get a consumer lineup and buying the industrial pc is usually
not worth it if you need to build a NAS.

~~~
kllrnohj
> ECC memory support in such a small package is interesting

Intel has been equipping Atom SoCs with ECC support for a while now. For
example the Atom c3950 - 16 cores, ecc memory, 24w TDP, and a tray price of
$389.00

[https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/97940/i...](https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/97940/intel-
atom-processor-c3950-16m-cache-up-to-2-20-ghz.html)

You'll find all sorts of fun supermicro boards using Atom CPUs in this series
at reasonable-enough retail prices, even.

> buying the industrial pc is usually not worth it if you need to build a NAS

I was more thinking Synology or Qnap consumer/SOHO NAS products, not DIY NAS.

~~~
type0
> I was more thinking Synology or Qnap consumer/SOHO NAS products,

Yeah, lets just hope so. Why I was skeptical is that the margins is so low in
consumer products that good hardware is often not even given a consideration
by the producers. Although that might be changing as consumers get more and
more educated and start to demand more from the companies.

------
benj111
"Early adopters include Atari, which is using it for its VCS"

Wasn't aware of this before!

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_VCS_(2019_console)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_VCS_\(2019_console\))

~~~
phjesusthatguy3
I wouldn't get your hopes up. The Register (I know people have opinions about
The Register) reported on Atari's press reveal last year[0] and the VCS wasn't
actually a thing. So Atari tried to call them out on it, and they posted their
recordings of the event.

I personally don't need another TV-connected video game system, and I did
enjoy my playthrough of Alone in the Dark (Infogrames is calling themselves
Atari these days) but I'm not buying one.

[0][https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/03/22/atari_lempty_box/](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/03/22/atari_lempty_box/)

[1][https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/06/21/atari_interview_in_...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/06/21/atari_interview_in_full/)

------
ac29
I wonder if pc-engines will come out with a new board based on this. The APU
platform is getting a bit long in the tooth.

~~~
MisterTea
I asked Pascal Dornier about the V1000 and was told that the TDP of the newer
SoC's is well outside of the cooling capacity of the standard APU case so it's
a no-go. The current APU2 g SoC TDP is 6.5W where as the V/R SoC's start at
12W.

I also asked about a version with audio, video and socketed ram and was again
told no. The reasons were A. little demand and the market is already
saturated, B. Socketed RAM is not as easy to implement as you think, C. HDMI
licensing is expensive for a small company, D. AMD does not give them good
support.

------
floatboth
> dual quad-threaded cores

ooh, is that the first SMT4 on an amd64 processor?

~~~
aristophenes
I think that was an awkward way to say a 2 core, 4 thread CPU. IE 2 threads
per core. [https://www.amd.com/en/press-releases/2019-04-16-amd-
expands...](https://www.amd.com/en/press-releases/2019-04-16-amd-expands-
embedded-product-family-adds-design-wins-and-customers-new)

